# Updating linux_base-c6-6.6_1 [fake-pkg] Error code 70



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 2, 2014)

Just did the latest update and it got all the way to the end, says it was registered and finished, then failed with that error and aborted update but apparently removed the original installation leaving a work file in the ports directory.

What does "fake-pkg" mean?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 3, 2014)

So I did a new portsnap update and it wants to upgrade linux-c6-devtools and install linux_base-c6. I let it do that and both installed OK. While Googling around, I thought I read something about the devtools but didn't pay attention. I guess this fixed it but late to the updating party.


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:


> What does "fake-pkg" mean?



It means the part of a port installation where the newly installed files are registered as a package to the package database without actually creating a package file. The registration is done with pkg-register(8).


----------

